# Devils Lake Report 11/27



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Colder weather has stopped most fisherman. The public docks have been pulled 
and some of the smaller sheltered bays are starting to freeze. The larger bays 
are still open though and the few diehard fishermen who made it out last week 
reported good walleye fishing. Try jigging the bridges or the rocky points of 
Five Crows, Cactus, Ft. Totten, Bud, Doc Hagen's, and Zeibach's Pass, or 
trolling areas like the Golden Highway.

DEER HUNTERS: Congratulations to Doug Darling who won the CVA blackpowder 
rifle kit for a 231 lb buck and Dwight Elfman who won the Foodsaver Vacuum 
Machine for a 145lb doe. Thanks to all those who entered our contest.


----------

